# New air cleaner has weird idle......



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

i install a new 360 degree air cleaner on my b11 sentra with a E16S engine. when i started it. it didnt want to hold a steady idle and when i clamp one of the vacuum lines, and put one into the air cleaner. and started it again it held a somewhat steady. Should i plug the vacuum lines into each other? another thing is what should i do about the hose from the exhaust. Is there a way i can get rip of it or plug it up from the manifold??? it might sound kinda complicate but im tired and i been up all day. Thanks for the help everybody.....


----------



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

there is a small hole that looks like there can be something attach to it. i have a 5in to 2 5/8 adapter underneath it. How can i attach this to the e16 engine?? thanks


----------



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

good news i got it to work. it runs nicely, and it has almost a turbo sound to it when driving. it cost about 40$ all together and u need to plug only 2 of the hoses when taking the old air cleaner off. there is a hose that goes from the back of the engine to the back of the air cleaner which connects to a splitter that runs into a vacuum for the hot/ cold air valve. plug that hose with superglue or go buy a new hose and super glue one end shut and attach it to the hose in the back.

then the second hose is the huge hose from the exhaust manifold to the old air cleaner. u can cut the metal hose down and reattach the rubber hose to it and stick something in the hose to plug it and tighten the old clamp down. that would stop the engine compartment from filling up with exhaust fumes and killing your engine.

that what i did to make the new 360 egree air cleaner work. the only problem is when it start to get cold outside it might become harder to start the car since u plug the heater hose from the exhuast. BUt please dont reply to me saying it doesnt work or there a better way of doing it. This is the way i did it and it works for me. if there is a better way of doing it. then post it under mine so people can have a few options on how to do it....... thanks


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

this is how the edelbrock cleaner looks on my E16I motor which i did a few years back. I had to cut my stock air cleaner box to make a bracket for the edelbrock
but remeber i dont have any cind of emissions on my car b/c i gutted those out when i rebuilt my motor and i dont have a/c or p/s


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

this is how the cleaner looks like on my E16I just had to cut my stock air box to make a bracket for it and also i dont have a single emmisions thing nor a/c, p/s so it is E16I


----------



## koolguy (Apr 10, 2007)

hey is that a new carburator or ordinal. If it the ordinal then where are all these hoses are on the left side of the engine compartment. did u have those if so what did u do to them.....


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

are you talking about the ones in this pic /bc thats wat i had b/f i rebuilt the motor or are you talking about vacume lines b/c i got rid of both the thick lines are a/c and power steering which i tossed and the vacume lines are gone b/c i got rid of every emissions junk and glued all the whole except for brake booster and i capt one line for a vacume gage and this isn't a carb its tbi which is a single injector and yeas its original but im hoping to soon convert it to multy port injection as soon as i get the 15m cast head


----------

